# elodia?



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently took a 6inch piece of what i thought was elodia from my biology teachers aquarium and put it in my tank, after looking on the net i dont think it is elodia but more likely it is egeria or hydrilla. My question is do you think it will grow in my tank? im not sure if just breakin off a piece and putting it in a tank will give you a whole new plant or not.


----------

